# 1st time Mountain Biking



## MiK1138 (8 May 2016)

Had my first proper mountain bike experience today, and i have to say YOU GUYS ARE MENTAL, heart was in my mouth allday, crazy descents in nothing more than a rut, every element of the landscape wanted to kill me. I have never had so much fun falling off a bike in my life


----------



## Pat "5mph" (8 May 2016)

Did you have a go at the Cathin Braes then?
I only cycled up the gravelly track from Castlemilk to the windmill, it was a shaking experience


----------



## Kajjal (9 May 2016)

Very different to road biking and great fun.


----------



## MiK1138 (9 May 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Did you have a go at the Cathin Braes then?
> I only cycled up the gravelly track from Castlemilk to the windmill, it was a shaking experience


No Pat, that would have been the sensible option for a 1st timer, we went into the hills at Old Kipatrick


----------



## MiK1138 (9 May 2016)

Kajjal said:


> Very different to road biking and great fun.


1st thing i done when i got home was cuddle my roadie and promise never to leave it at home again


----------



## ChrisEyles (9 May 2016)

Haha, yep, that sounds about right! Glad you had a good time  

First time I went mountain biking I had an absolute blast. Unfortunately I fell off quite spectacularly (still recovering from a knee injury nine months on!) but it was still so much fun the first thing I did while I had my leg up on the coffee table was to get on ebay and gumtree and look for a 2nd hand MTB


----------



## fossyant (9 May 2016)

MTB riding is great fun. Road riding fitness is a great help on hills, but down and out loonyness is MTB riders. I'm a wuss on off road descents.


----------



## Jimidh (9 May 2016)

MTB is great but after a few bad falls where luckily Ibounced I am now too hesitant now on some of the more 'thrilling descents' but still love off road riding.

I think it's great winter training as some of the technical ascents are pretty hard work especially if you go for it and try to get up them quickly.


----------



## fossyant (9 May 2016)

I've had some worse stuff road riding. MTB if going down hill, do it within your skills, so if you haven't jumped before, don't.


----------



## Cumisky (10 May 2016)

I'm just getting back into mountain bikes, used to ride a lot and occasioanlly race in the 90s, and got used to the occasional broken collar bone or shoulder.
Stacked badly in 97 though where a fence post passed through my stomach, miles from anywhere with only my 12 year old son for company, I had to push myself off then drive to casualty holding my intestine in.
Been a wimp ever since though am now back doing the easier local routes.


----------



## MiK1138 (10 May 2016)

fossyant said:


> I've had some worse stuff road riding. MTB if going down hill, do it within your skills, so if you haven't jumped before, don't.


Yeah @jnrmczip learned the Jump rule when his bike was suddenly behind him as he flew through the air


----------



## MiK1138 (10 May 2016)

ChrisEyles said:


> Haha, yep, that sounds about right! Glad you had a good time
> 
> First time I went mountain biking I had an absolute blast. Unfortunately I fell off quite spectacularly (still recovering from a knee injury nine months on!) but it was still so much fun the first thing I did while I had my leg up on the coffee table was to get on ebay and gumtree and look for a 2nd hand MTB


Funny coz the second thing i done after cuddling my roadie was hit he interweb pricing Mountain Bikes


----------



## jnrmczip (13 May 2016)

Falling was so much fun though I have to admit it was an awsome day out and will try again. Can only get better at it haha. Maybe start off somewhere easier this time though


----------



## Motozulu (25 May 2016)

MTB is 80% confidence 20% skill (in my humble opinion) if you go for it and stay loose and are in the right position on the bike- chances are you will do it.

I can't compare to road biking as I've never done it.


----------



## MiK1138 (25 May 2016)

cycle on the road with a few MTBers everyone of them demon descenders. defo a confidence thing


----------



## MiK1138 (25 May 2016)

cycle on the road with a few MTBers everyone of them demon descenders. defo a confidence thing


----------

